# Nutgrass



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not real sure if it's actually called nutgrass but that's what we call it. It doesn't bother me in our patches that we round bale for our hay during the winter but I gotta get it out now.. 
First off I sprayed this patch early in the year with martins clean pasture, wanted to kill Bahia and spring weeds. It did good. There was a bunch of spots though that was bare all the way thru May and then I poured fertlizer out on it. And this grass came out. Hogs love it and this is where the problem starts.. I noticed earlier the hogs have completely destroyed about 3 acres In the past week so I gotta spray it with something.. I would rather not spray pastora but I have a feeling that's the only choice out there. There anything else out there for it? 
I'm gonna head out after dark and see if I can kill a few


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

check out outrider or for lower cost options try impose. Both work pretty well although they will stunt bermuda grass.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If its nutsedge it's a tough one and Pastora don't get it, have it in small field in a small quantity.....last year had a fella told me he got rid of it with cadre, bout the only thing I know that kills it other than diesel fuel....not sure the rate he used, stunted the Bermuda purty good as well....


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I busted 2 pretty good boars right after dark that were digging holes ass deep, should euro them out for a day or 2 now. Bad part about it is with everything so grown up this year the hogs are hard to control, having hard time picking them up with thermal and night vision unless they're on the roads and the dogs get so hot and can't keep up with them. Figured I'd try to control the grass but now that seems like a tough one too..


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nutsedge is a toughie. I wicked some with roundup in og and that worked but it is a pita.


----------

